# Eventkalender



## Banni (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

   Ich brauche einen Eventkalender, der entweder als HTML oder als Javascript ist.
 Er sollter 1 Monat mit allen Tagen in Kästchen anzeigen. Die größe des Kalenders sollte anpassbar sein. Wenn man dann auf das Kästchen mit dem Tag klickt, sollte ein Pop Up fenster aufgehen und die Events an diesem Tag anzeigen.

   Hab schon bei Google und anderen Suchseiten gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

   Wer was weiss bitte Antworten, Vielen Dank
   MFG

   Der Banni


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2005)

So etwas nur mit HTML und JavaScript zu realisieren, könnte kompliziert werden. Besser wäre es, eine Datenbank und eine serverseitige Skriptsprache im Hintergrund zu haben.

Was genau meinst du damit, dass „es ne Powerpoint iss“?


----------



## Banni (21. Juli 2005)

Ich habe ein Beispiel in Powerpoint gemacht, wie das ganze aussehen und ablaufen soll


----------



## Blümchen (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

dann schick es mir doch einfach mal, dann schau ich mir das an! Aber ich frage mich gerade, warum du das nicht unter Paint oder so gemacht hast. 

Gruß Blümchen


----------

